# first Jack Miner



## Scottie_The_Boy (Apr 15, 2008)

Harvested my First Jack Miner Banded Canadian today close to 60 yard shot with my new Over Under Mossberg Silver Reverse 12 gauge. Modified chokes in Both barrels... 3" #BB .....










the Second goose was harvested 15 minutes later with another well placed shot with a 3 foot leed infront of it... 61-63 yards

Best wishes all....

Scottie_The_Boy


----------



## Scottie_The_Boy (Apr 15, 2008)

http://i720.photobucket.com/albums/ww21 ... stband.jpg

http://i720.photobucket.com/albums/ww210/Scottie_The_Boy/JackMiner1stband.jpg

Scottie_the_boy


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

Had to google up the Jack Miner thing. Never heard of it before. Kinda unique :beer:


----------



## DUCKWHISPERER (Aug 20, 2009)

Cant tell from the pic...but what was the verse on it...and how old was that Bird holy cow...thx & Congrats... truly one of a kind, the Man & the Band.


----------



## Scottie_The_Boy (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks guys for the replies....

The band is Stamped -

Write Jack Miner
Kingsville, Ont.
Canada 
" Be Not Afraid Only Believe "
Mark 5-36

Today was the Last day of season,And I Didn't connect with a bird.

Take care and Best wishes

Scottie_The_Boy


----------



## Scottie_The_Boy (Apr 15, 2008)

mine is 1 of 98 Banned in 2009....

http://www.jackminer.com/banding-2009.html

#101166

best wishes

Scottie_The_Boy


----------



## FoldEmXtreme (Jan 3, 2010)

Very cool!


----------

